# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Los alcaldes de los municipios de la ribera del Ebro piden medidas para evitar daños por futuras crecidas del río

## FEDE

20/02/2015ESPAÑA

*Los alcaldes de los municipios de la ribera del Ebro piden medidas para evitar daños por futuras crecidas del río*











La Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro espera un "repunte" en la avenida este domingo debido a las lluvias






Los alcaldes de los municipios de la ribera del Ebro han exigido de nuevo al Gobierno de Aragón y a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE) que "tomen las riendas y pongan el río en condiciones", para evitar futuros daños a los agricultores y vecinos de estas poblaciones por las crecidas del río.
En la segunda avenida que se produce en este mes de febrero, el Ebro ha anegado más de 1.300 hectáreas en los municipios de Novillas y Pradilla, en la provincia de Zaragoza. La punta de la crecida ha llegado esta mañana, a primera hora, a la capital aragonesa donde se registra un caudal de 1.586 metros cúbicos por segundo y una altura de 4,46 metros, según los datos registrados a las 10.00 horas en el Sistema Automático de Información Hidrológica (SAIH) de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE).
En declaraciones a Europa Press, el alcalde de Novillas, José Ayesa, ha explicado que en este municipio el agua "ha bajado unos 40 centímetros" y tiene ahora una altura de 6,20 metros. Aunque va en descenso, "es muy lento y esperamos otro repunte para mañana o pasado", ha advertido.
En Novillas, el río ha anegado mil hectáreas, 300 de ellas de cultivo, y "lo que ha menguado no supone nada para los campos", que aún permanecían con agua desde la avenida de principios de este mes.
El alcalde de Pradilla, Luis Eduardo Moncín, ha apuntado también que el agua ha descendido unos 20 centímetros en este punto, donde alcanza una altura de 6,40 metros. En la localidad ha inundado en esta ocasión 300 hectáreas y, desde el miércoles, ha obligado a cortar la carretera CP-003.
*Visita de Lobón*

Esta tarde, el consejero de Agricultura, Ganadería y Medio Ambiente del Gobierno de Aragón, Modesto Lobón, visitará algunas de las zonas afectadas por la última crecida del Ebro en los municipios de Novillas, Gallur, Pradilla, Boquiñeni y Alcalá de Ebro.
En este encuentro, "le pediremos de nuevo la limpieza del río y ayudas para los agricultores", para que se repongan los daños causados por el agua en los campos y las infraestructuras, ha afirmado José Ayesa, al recordar que en Novillas el agua afectó a sistemas de riego y caminos, entre otros.
Ayesa ha comentado que cuando baje el nivel del río "haremos balance y diremos lo que pensamos al Gobierno aragonés y a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE)". En su opinión, la solución a estos problemas "es algo político, no es protestar ni gritar, que ya lo hemos hecho muchas veces y no nos hacen caso. O toman las riendas y ponen el río en condiciones o el desastre va a continuar y cada vez peor", ha remarcado.
*Preocupados por el deshielo*

Asimismo, los alcaldes y vecinos de estos municipios están preocupados porque "ahora el río está a unos niveles muy altos y con los deshielos se alargará" esta situación "y no sabemos si no se repetirá la crecida de 2013", cuando estuvieron "34 días con el río como está ahora".
El alcalde de Pradilla, Luis Eduardo Moncín, ha coincidido en señalar que esta tarde pedirán al consejero Modesto Lobón que "limpie el cauce del río, porque si no se limpia cada vez se originan más daños a los agricultores, que paguen esos daños" y, en esta localidad, plantearán poder elevar un metro de altura los veinte metros de la carretera CP-003 porque "con cualquier riada ordinaria se corta" la vía.
Fuentes de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE) han detallado que hasta el momento el actual episodio de avenida está transcurriendo "tranquilo" y el máximo de la crecida ha llegado a Zaragoza esta mañana, sobre las 7.00 horas, "y luego la tendencia será descendente", aunque el agua bajará "muy lentamente" y "no va a ser muy clara", dado que se espera un repunte de la avenida debido a las lluvias.


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/ep/15/02/20/alcaldes-municipios-ribera-ebro-piden-medidas-evitar-danos-futuras

----------

Jonasino (20-feb-2015)

----------

